# few new install questions

## Undergroundx

Hello, I just did a fresh install of gentoo on my laptop I seem to be having a few issues, im gonna try to provide all the information I can.

first is my graphics card driver, im using an xf86-video-intel driver on my laptop which a (Sony Vaio VGN-FZ410e)

the video driver appears to be installed by its not adjusting to the screen resolution. Upon restarting I would like the startup process to fit my screen resoulution, im not sure if its becuase I dont have xorg installed or not, but I dont think so. 

I think it may have something to do with my CFLAGS, not quite sure, here is a log of my make.conf

http://pastebin.com/4t1BGYVi

here is a copy of my xf86-video-intel log from /var/tmp/xf86-video-intel

http://pastebin.com/4U7DcMm6

at first I was getting unrecognized options or something silimar, and then i retried it and got located here at the bottom

http://pastebin.com/QdAm43pn (ebuild log)

im not sure if I need something else installed or what not, if someone could give me a hand id much appreciate it, and if anything else is needed let me know.

Thank you

----------

## Genone

 *Undergroundx wrote:*   

> first is my graphics card driver, im using an xf86-video-intel driver on my laptop which a (Sony Vaio VGN-FZ410e)
> 
> the video driver appears to be installed by its not adjusting to the screen resolution. Upon restarting I would like the startup process to fit my screen resoulution, im not sure if its becuase I dont have xorg installed or not, but I dont think so. 

 

Well, xf86-video-intel is the driver for xorg, if you're interested in changing the resolution of your console you need the framebuffer driver in the kernel, and pass the right options via grub.conf.

----------

## Undergroundx

I believe ive heard of that, it adjusts the text and what not, if xorg was installed would the video-intel driver be installed along with it? Or would it have to be manually installed after xorg?

----------

## Genone

 *Undergroundx wrote:*   

> if xorg was installed would the video-intel driver be installed along with it?

 

I think so, would have to check to be sure. It will definitely be installed if you have VIDEO_CARDS="intel" in your make.conf.

----------

## Undergroundx

silly question, but does it matter where you would put VIDEO_Cards 

could you put it under USE flags or somewhere in between?

----------

## Genone

Order doesn't matter in make.conf, with two obvious exceptions:

- you reference another variable (e.g. CXXFLAGS="$CFLAGS")

- you define the same variable multiple times

----------

## Etal

I'm no expert with intel drivers, but with at least the newer cards, the driver can use KMS, which sets the native resolution shortly after the kernel starts.

Here's how it's set up in my kernel:

```
 .config - Linux Kernel v2.6.35.4 Configuration

 ───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────

  ┌───── Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) ─────┐

  │  Arrow keys navigate the menu.  <Enter> selects submenus --->.            │

  │  Highlighted letters are hotkeys.  Pressing <Y> includes, <N> excludes,   │

  │  <M> modularizes features.  Press <Esc><Esc> to exit, <?> for Help, </>   │

  │  for Search.  Legend: [*] built-in  [ ] excluded  <M> module  < > module  │

  │ ┌───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │

  │ │    --- Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)│ │

  │ │    < >   3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+                                        │ │

  │ │    < >   ATI Rage 128                                                 │ │

  │ │    < >   ATI Radeon                                                   │ │

  │ │    < >   Intel I810                                                   │ │

  │ │    <*>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (i915 driver)  --->     │ │

  │ │            i915 driver                                                │ │

  │ │    [*]       Enable modesetting on intel by default                   │ │

  │ │    < >   Matrox g200/g400                                             │ │

  │ └────v(+)───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘ │

  ├───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┤

  │                     <Select>    < Exit >    < Help >                      │

  └───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘
```

----------

## Etal

Offtopic, but this is completely wrong:

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=x86 -O2 -pipe"

 

You can pick one from here. Unless you're doing distcc or sharing binaries between different machines, you probably want it to be "-march=native"

----------

## Undergroundx

Oh okay, that's kinda what I thought with it, I just figured they would go next or above each other, Thank you for clearing that up. Genone.

And Amd88, thanks for the help, Im assuming that image is taken from the kernel compilation screen when selecting the modules and such, I have heard of KMS but didnt know it was a reference to the intel driver.

Ill defianetily give it a shot, Oh and thank you also for pointing out the wrong input for CFLAGS,CXXFLAGS, I will defianetily make the changes, I though that would be correct since it was based off my architecture, did I have in typed in wrong maybe?

Thank you all for your help much appreciated, will report back if any other issues   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Undergroundx

Okay just wanted to do a follow up, I did manage to get the framebuffer to work, i changed a few config files. I added this to the top of my (rc.conf)

I think I may have made a mistake by doing that, cause it loads as an unrecognized command on bootup. I also edited my grub.conf file aswell

UNICODE="yes"

CONSOLE="default8x9

# Set EDITOR to your preferred editor.

# You may use something other than what is listed here.

this is from my (grub.conf)

/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.34-gentoo.r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 video=intel:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A

after it says /dev/sda3 is where i added the options for the framebuffer, it works fine, but everytime I reboot it asks me to pick which option for VGA I would like to use instead of just booting up with the correct one.

Also I updated the make.conf

http://pastebin.com/TxV5EWMY

Im pretty sure I have all the requirements for xorg

Based on how my VIDEO_CARDS settings are in my make.conf would that install those drivers that are specified, when going to install xorg? or would they have to be installed seperately?

if there is anything else I can give that would help let me know.

Thanks again for all your help very much appreciated.

----------

## Undergroundx

Bump

----------

## Raptor85

The xorg-drivers package which is a dependency of xorg will automatically pull any drivers you've specified for input devices or video cards as dependencies for itself, you can run "emerge -pv $PACKAGENAME" for any package to do a test to list out all packages that will be pulled in, download size, and what use flags will be used.

----------

## Undergroundx

Yeah I was actually looking through that, I did get the intel drivers installed and resynced the packages, im just trying to get X working properly. I have the VIDEO_CARD specified  in my make.conf

and The card driver is installed, just wondering what would else would be needed to have X up and running, unlesss maybe I did something wrong or need to do something more.

Here is a copy of my Xorg.log

http://pastebin.com/hhexHAWA

Thank you for all the help Much appreciated.

----------

## Genone

```
# (EE) intel(0): AGP GART support is either not available or cannot be used.

#          Make sure your kernel has agpgart support or has

#          the agpgart module loaded.
```

----------

## Undergroundx

oh my gosh! I didnt even see that part, I completely missed it by accident, I was paying more closer attention towards the intel errors.

Thank you for the response much appreciated, gonna go give it a shot  :Smile: 

----------

